# How to fix this video.



## test84 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have some recovered movie files (taken with my Canon camera and are in .avi format) that can only be played back with VLC player (mos powerful player that I know of) but even in that player, I can't scroll back and forth and beside, I like them to get played back in my favourite player, BS Player and be fixed in general.

So, what would u suggest.


----------



## Filter (Apr 3, 2009)

You need codecs

I suggest these codec packs
http://www.cccp-project.net/
or
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## test84 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I realized I can open them with VirtualDUB.
So would someone please give me a proper settings for encoding my movies with Xvid ? I donno which bitrate is good enough and is not that large and please mention other settings that I should temper with.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 9, 2009)

Might I suggest: Media Coder http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/ ?

I use this to convert HD stuff to play using my Xbox.  It's pretty easy to use once you play around with it.

Set the container to .avi
Video to Xvid
Audio to LAME MP3

That should be alright for those settings.  Play around with bitrates and have fun.  I'm pretty sure there are some tutorials out there.


----------

